# Ipconfig says "Media Disconnected"



## lilparis47

when i open up my network connections tab, i see two icons:
"Wireless network Connection" and "Local Area Connection"










It clearly says a cable is unplugged, but no cable is unplugged and i am 100% sure of that.

when i type "ipconfig" into command prompt, i see all these things that say "tunnel adapter Local area connection" and it says media disconnected.










how would i go about "Connecting" the media? i am concerned about this issue so much because, even though i can connect to the internet (ip:192.168.1.1) i cannot connect to my printer (ip:192.168.1.4) and when i tracert the printers ip it says "media disconnected" so i know the two errors correlate to one another.


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

Let's look at the entire ipconfig report:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL* and press enter.


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.


----------



## Walter Odim

Hi - 

Just thought I'd give my two cents on this. This is usually nothing to worry about. I have about 5 similar 'media disconnected' messages whilst doing ipconfig /all. I'm not too sure what they are, but they persist even on a fresh Win 7 installation.


----------



## lilparis47

sure here ya go 
im posting as an image, if you need text ill post too, i didnt see the Select all part


----------



## lilparis47

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\nick>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : nick-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-56-77-62-3F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19d5:3b2e:d1c0:6e98%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.6(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 16, 2012 4:17:00 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 17, 2012 4:19:24 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167781718
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-DA-AD-E3-00-25-56-77-62-3F

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-DC-16-C4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:1890:3fff:94f5:f5b1(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1890:3fff:94f5:f5b1%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DFC8F9ED-4F47-4B68-9016-12CE66266
2AF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{253DFD37-150A-42F5-8F1E-065EF829C
45C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{DFC8F9ED-4F47-4B68-9016-12CE66266
2AF}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Tomken15

Have you at one time assigned a static IP address to the LAN adapter as DHCP is not enabled on the Ethernet adapter.


----------



## lilparis47

i remember a while ago i changed from dynamic ip to static ip, but im pretty sure i changed it back, how would one go about finding the dynamic/ip ****?


----------



## Tomken15

Navigate back through Network and Sharing Center/Change adapter settings and right click on the Local Area Connection > click on Properties > (TCP/IPv4) > Properties and tick the radio button for Obtain an IP address automatically.

Tick the box for Validate settings upon exit > OK > Close and the Windows diagnostic will kick in and should come back with that it couldn't ID the problem, which means it's okay.

Can't remember if you need to reboot, but back in Change adapter settings where you see it as unplugged - if you're wired up then the Unplugged bit will no longer be there and you can confirm this by running another ipconfig /all where it should then display with a valid IP address similar to the wireless adapter.

If it returns with a 169.xx.xx.xx address, then download the driver for it Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers and if that doesn't resolve then we have a few other things you can try.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Do you have another cable you could try? It could be a bad cable. Also, you shouldn't have any issues connecting to your printer if everything is connected to the same network and configured, regardless of whether your PC is connected wirelessly or not. Are you able to ping the printer? What is the make and model of the printer?

What is the make and model of your router? Depending on which one it is, you maybe be able to see all connected devices through the web interface. This would help to identify where the connection issue lies. The main issue is being able to connect to the printer, right?

Just to clarify, since it isn't apparent what your network setup is - do you have a non-wireless network printer that is connected to your router via ethernet cable, with your PC also connected to your router through a network cable? If not, then what is your setup like?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Do you have an ethernet cable running from the ethernet port on the probmatic computer connected to a router on the other end?


----------



## spunk.funk

> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Search and type *CMD* Right click the CMD icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator.* IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------



## bravekate

I've tried everything in all the support sites available. Still have my ethernet disconnect problems. Happens a few times a minute. Have tried the release/renew and checked all settings. HELP!

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Kate Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Kate Home:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:2983:c2d8:d1cf:7e0f
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7%15
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.163
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5e8f:e0ff:fe69:1613%15
10.0.0.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.va.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:3cd0:601:b8c0:be6b
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cd0:601:b8c0:be6b%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wi-Fi while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 13 while it has its media disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Kate Home:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:2983:c2d8:d1cf:7e0f
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7%15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5e8f:e0ff:fe69:1613%15

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.va.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:2c00:df8:b8c0:be6b
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c00:df8:b8c0:be6b%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig/flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wi-Fi while it has its media disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection* 13 while it has its media disconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Kate Home:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:2983:c2d8:d1cf:7e0f
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7%15
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.163
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5e8f:e0ff:fe69:1613%15
10.0.0.1

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.va.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.va.comcast.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A4-DB-30-87-4C-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-DB-30-87-4C-AA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Kate Home:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-BE-F7-32-D4-FD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7(Preferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:5cb:c100:e0:2983:c2d8:d1cf:7e0f(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6485:b2a5:b4bc:42e7%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.163(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 24, 2016 4:33:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 31, 2016 4:34:44 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5e8f:e0ff:fe69:1613%15
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 393237714
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-BC-8C-EB-54-BE-F7-32-D4-FD
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.va.comcast.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:18b8:1177:b8c0:be6b(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18b8:1177:b8c0:be6b%4(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335544320
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1D-BC-8C-EB-54-BE-F7-32-D4-FD
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Old Rich

Try disabling IPv6 and see if that helps with the stability . . you will have to restart


----------



## bravekate

Directions please. Not very tech savvy.


----------



## bravekate

Nevermind. I figured it out. Did it......still losing ethernet connection.


----------



## spunk.funk

> Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1.....Default Gateway: 10.0.0.1


Something has changed on your setup since your OP when you only had a Wireless Connection. 
The original IP address of your *Default Gateway *(your wireless router) when connected wirelessly originally, was *192.168.1.1*. Since you have disabled the Wireless, and Enabled DHCP on the router, the Default Gateway (your Routers) IP address is *10.0.0.1*. this should not have changed, unless you changed routers. Or are trying to connect at a different location. Can you connect your wireless to this network? If so, run WiFi inspector and show a screen shot of it showing your *SSID *(your wireless routers network name) signal strength etc.


----------



## bravekate

My wireless has always worked perfectly.


----------



## bravekate

It won't let me post the screen shot. Says it's too big.


----------

